# Día del padre en la República Argentina



## Rorschach (Jun 19, 2016)

A todos los colegas donde hoy se festeje el Día del Padre, como hoy en Argentina, *les deseo un** muy Feliz Día*  *!!!!!!*


Rorschach


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡gracias y saludos para todos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2016)

Gratzie y salutte


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 17, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Les deseo a todos los Papás del foro que pasen un hermoso día
Junto a sus hijos, lleno de dicha y felicidad.
Y a aquellos cuyos Padres nos precedieron en el camino de la vida, 
que su recuerdo los llene de orgullo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2017)

Gracias Roberto !

Igual para vos !


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 17, 2017)

A pasado un año más, y ..... Feliz día del padre para todos !!!!!!

​

Rorschach


----------



## elgriego (Jun 17, 2017)

*Muchas Gracias ,e igualmente para todos los demas padres. *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2017)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡gracias y saludos para todos los padres ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2017)

Hola.

¡Feliz de Día del Padre a los miembros del Foro!

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 18, 2017)

Me apunto a la celebración. ¡Feliz día colegas!



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2017)

*¡ Saludos a TODOS la papaces del Foro ! *


 
  
   
  
 
​


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 18, 2017)

Saludos a todos! 
para mi fue un día excelente 
espero para ustedes igual!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> Saludos a todos!
> para mi fue un día excelente
> espero para ustedes igual!



Por estas latitudes *¡ También !* , aunque me la pasé cocinando


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 18, 2017)

yo no me complique... un matambre lo hervi temprano...
luego arme el fuego en el chulengo y metí todo a la vez... a los 30 min ya estaba picoteando ese matambre que de la parrilla salió crocante y puse otro más (sin hervir) para que no se haga poco... para 3 personas que somos sobró 3/4 de todo.... mañana se que voy a comer...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2017)

yo tuve pollo al horno con papas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2017)

Fideos caseros rellenos (ricota) con salsa y poio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2017)

Matambre a la pizza con ensalada y papas fritas. Se paso la patrona...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 20, 2017)

Mi hija nos hizo fideos frescos tirabuzones con salsa bolognesa.
Sabe que me gustan mucho.
Saludos.


----------

